# My rbp made me gran'pa!!!HELP!!!



## duende_df (Aug 15, 2004)

Two of my 10 rbp were just laying eggs this morning. one right at the center of the tank and the other at the other sade of the tank. my tank is a 120g . Right now the rest of the rbps including one black diamond are at the other side. What should i do???







i took out my pletco already just in case but what else can i do??







any comment will be very helpfull thanks in advance


----------



## rbp guy (Apr 19, 2004)

Look into the piranha breeding forum. Lots of answers to lots of questions there.


----------



## duende_df (Aug 15, 2004)

rbp guy said:


> Look into the piranha breeding forum. Lots of answers to lots of questions there.
> [snapback]1205317[/snapback]​










why i didn't think of that before....i wanted a shortcut so that u can tell me whats best to do


----------



## Susp3nc3 (Jan 27, 2005)

lol do u have a rhom with your rbp's? Also you might wanna upgrade tanks soon


----------



## Susp3nc3 (Jan 27, 2005)

if they are fertilized take them out of the tank and putem in a breeder tank


----------



## duende_df (Aug 15, 2004)

Susp3nc3 said:


> if they are fertilized take them out of the tank and putem in a breeder tank
> [snapback]1205324[/snapback]​


the problem is that my dump brother choose that sand that for my luck now looks almost like rbp eggs....that's why i can't tell, i could take some but most of them i'll get confused


----------



## Slim (Jan 9, 2005)

You have a black diamond with your reds? And it takes 2 to tango man. A male and female will be present during the ceramonial egg laying.


----------



## KillerRedz916 (Aug 19, 2005)

cool dude








and how big are your redz?
including mom n dad


----------



## mashunter18 (Jan 2, 2004)

moved to piranha breeding forum......


----------



## duende_df (Aug 15, 2004)

Slim said:


> You have a black diamond with your reds? And it takes 2 to tango man. A male and female will be present during the ceramonial egg laying.
> [snapback]1205418[/snapback]​


now is almost 3 months that my black diamond is with my rb and i think they're cool with it.


----------



## duende_df (Aug 15, 2004)

yesterday night i put a division between my rbp (i guess) moms and the rest. This two rbp are just doing circles right on the top of the eggs. But the problem is that i just noticed this morning that one of the moms was eating the little eggs







and i put the moms with the rest.







was that good??


----------



## mashunter18 (Jan 2, 2004)

duende_df said:


> yesterday night i put a division between my rbp (i guess) moms and the rest. This two rbp are just doing circles right on the top of the eggs. But the problem is that i just noticed this morning that one of the moms was eating the little eggs
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The fish doing circles over the eggs are males. Iv never breed with sand before, that will be hard to get the eggs and small fry from that substrate though.

If you plant to raise some of the fry, I would get a 20 gallon or so tank, and also get a brine shrimp hatcher and some eggs to be ready. Day 5-7 the small fry will need to be feed baby brine shrimp.

And congrats...


----------



## Slim (Jan 9, 2005)

mashunter18 said:


> duende_df said:
> 
> 
> > yesterday night i put a division between my rbp (i guess) moms and the rest. This two rbp are just doing circles right on the top of the eggs. But the problem is that i just noticed this morning that one of the moms was eating the little eggs
> ...


or hickari first bites works just fine for me. Or crumble tertamin up to almost a fine powder always works good too. Duh mas. LOL


----------



## mashunter18 (Jan 2, 2004)

> or hickari first bites works just fine for me. Or crumble tertamin up to almost a fine powder always works good too. Duh mas. LOL


My experience with the first bites, was some of the fry would grow faster then the others, I think lots of the fry prefer live baby brine more and wouldnt eat as much. Then the big ones would eat the smaller ones. I get many more fry to a salable size, on strictly baby brine....


----------



## Slim (Jan 9, 2005)

mashunter18 said:


> > or hickari first bites works just fine for me. Or crumble tertamin up to almost a fine powder always works good too. Duh mas. LOL
> 
> 
> My experience with the first bites, was some of the fry would grow faster then the others, I think lots of the fry prefer live baby brine more and wouldnt eat as much. Then the big ones would eat the smaller ones. I get many more fry to a salable size, on strictly baby brine....


Ive never used it. Cant find any in my location either.


----------



## mantis (May 16, 2003)

mashunter18 said:


> > or hickari first bites works just fine for me. Or crumble tertamin up to almost a fine powder always works good too. Duh mas. LOL
> 
> 
> My experience with the first bites, was some of the fry would grow faster then the others, I think lots of the fry prefer live baby brine more and wouldnt eat as much. Then the big ones would eat the smaller ones. I get many more fry to a salable size, on strictly baby brine....


You are so right matt, I think that's why i was never able to get the huge #'s :nod:


----------



## Slim (Jan 9, 2005)

Well it works just right for me.


----------

